# America's Got Talent Rubik's Cube Magic



## bulletpal (Jul 6, 2016)

Alright, this guy was just on America's Got Talent, and he did some Rubik's cube magic. 




It is normal magic, but I want to figure out how he matched Simon's scramble. Like, what? With practice, it might be practical to memorise it, but I'm not 100% sure. 

At least it's not another faker on Got Talent lol


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 6, 2016)

That's pretty cool. I've seen him around on the forums before; maybe he'll see this post, lol. He's also the guy who got out of a speeding ticket by solving a cube a while ago.


----------



## bulletpal (Jul 6, 2016)

Ok, i don't know completely how he did it, and honestly, since it's magic, it should probably stay magic. But i do know that the scramble that Simon mixed up is not the same one that got pulled out of the bag.


----------



## Chree (Jul 6, 2016)

He did the same type of trick on Fool Us with Penn and Teller... he even fooled them! Of course a lot of people in the cubing community put it together pretty quickly.

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/penn-and-teller-fool-us-rubiks-cube-magic.53987/

It's a really cool act. And he does it extremely well. Congrats Steven!






Man... Penn and Teller look mesmerized.


----------



## Abo (Jul 6, 2016)

First trick, he only did a few move, undid them in the bag OH, pulled the cube back out, second trick, put random scrambled cube in bad, pulled out solved one, made joke about 2 being in bag, pulled out a second scrambled cube, not the original one Simon scrambled, and then took the solved one and memorized the scramble of essentially the third cube in the bag. The three were, Simons scramble, a solved one, and specific scramble.
Or so I think, I could be wrong, hopefully my explains toon was clear tho


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 6, 2016)

bulletpal said:


> Alright, this guy was just on America's Got Talent, and he did some Rubik's cube magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. I'd tried to find it live last night.


----------



## stoic (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah, great that. 
I'm a big fan of his work.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 7, 2016)

Chree said:


> He did the same type of trick on Fool Us with Penn and Teller... he even fooled them! Of course a lot of people in the cubing community put it together pretty quickly.
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/penn-and-teller-fool-us-rubiks-cube-magic.53987/
> 
> ...


I like how your sig complements the video nicely


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 7, 2016)

Very cool  Perhaps the coolest TV cube thing I've seen.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 7, 2016)

No throw over the shoulder. I assume we'll see that in another round. I've only seen a few of @Sjbrundage's tricks so I'm interested in what else he's got up his sleeve (as they say).


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 11, 2016)

Kind of upset that he wasn't a normal Cuber...
Nevertheless, great act.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 11, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Kind of upset that he wasn't a normal Cuber...
> Nevertheless, great act.


What is a normal cuber? Would this qualify as a normal cuber? 

Anyway, if you're upset because you somehow think you've put more time and effort into getting fast than he has, you should realise that he's probably put more far more time and practice into perfecting his performances than you or pretty much most sub-10 cubers.

I'm kind of upset that this somehow upsets you.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 11, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> What is a normal cuber? Would this qualify as a normal cuber?
> 
> Anyway, if you're upset because you somehow think you've put more time and effort into getting fast than he has, you should realise that he's probably put more far more time and practice into perfecting his performances than you or pretty much most sub-10 cubers.
> 
> I'm kind of upset that this somehow upsets you.


I think you took this the wrong way. Of course, like I said, it was a great act, but I would like to see an actual speed Cuber up there.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 11, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I think you took this the wrong way. Of course, like I said, it was a great act, but I would like to see an actual speed Cuber up there.


May look into that for next year.


----------



## Chree (Jul 11, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I think you took this the wrong way. Of course, like I said, it was a great act, but I would like to see an actual speed Cuber up there.



He is an actual speedcuber: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRUN03

Edit: well... was. Possibly still is? I dunno if he still times himself.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 12, 2016)

Chree said:


> He is an actual speedcuber: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRUN03
> 
> Edit: well... was. Possibly still is? I dunno if he still times himself.


I heard somewhere that he is faster now then he was before and wants to go to a comp, although I don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## Gmss0205 (Jul 19, 2016)

It was very simple to do this trick. Go back and watch the tape. Simon hands the magician a cube that has 4 yellow squares together to make a 2x2 yellow square. He puts that cube into a bag. That bag actually has two other cubes in it. He takes out one of the others and says that is simon's cube (but it isn't). He already knows the pattern on that cube. When he takes out the other cube and says starts to match it, he knows exactly what moves he has to make and is did the pattern on the cube he took out of the bag. When he shows that the two cubes now match you will see the the 2x2 of yellow squnrest on the original one Simon haneed back are nowhere to be seen. The one from Simon is now in the bag that he put on the floor. Watch the video and you will see


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 20, 2016)

Gmss0205 said:


> It was very simple to do this trick. Go back and watch the tape. Simon hands the magician a cube that has 4 yellow squares together to make a 2x2 yellow square. He puts that cube into a bag. That bag actually has two other cubes in it. He takes out one of the others and says that is simon's cube (but it isn't). He already knows the pattern on that cube. When he takes out the other cube and says starts to match it, he knows exactly what moves he has to make and is did the pattern on the cube he took out of the bag. When he shows that the two cubes now match you will see the the 2x2 of yellow squnrest on the original one Simon haneed back are nowhere to be seen. The one from Simon is now in the bag that he put on the floor. Watch the video and you will see


I can actually do all of his other tricks except for that one. It was a great, but easy act.
Edit: and I should add that I only practiced for about 10 minutes for each one.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 20, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I think you took this the wrong way. Of course, like I said, it was a great act, but I would like to see an actual speed Cuber up there.


Anthony and Rami have both tried AGT without getting very far at all -- Rami passed the auditions while Anthony didn't get too much screentime in the auditions. At least Steven got very undeservedly snubbed out of making it far (although I've heard rumors that he's going to be "saved" for the live rounds).


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 20, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Anthony and Rami have both tried AGT without getting very far at all -- Rami passed the auditions while Anthony didn't get too much screentime in the auditions. At least Steven got very undeservedly snubbed out of making it far (although I've heard rumors that he's going to be "saved" for the live rounds).


Weird. Cubing has won other got talent shows, why can't it win AGT?


----------



## Abo (Jul 20, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Weird. Cubing has won other got talent shows, why can't it win AGT?


Because America's definition of talent goes hand in hand with musical ability, tho magic is also a big crowd pleaser.


----------



## APdRF (Jul 20, 2016)

Abo said:


> Because America's definition of talent goes hand in hand with musical ability, tho magic is also a big crowd pleaser.



It happens the same here in Spain. I don't know why they do that though, there are lots of TV shows based on the musical ability already.


----------



## MoFoYa (Jul 20, 2016)

APdRF said:


> It happens the same here in Spain. I don't know why they do that though, there are lots of TV shows based on the musical ability already.



There are a lot of shows based on singing ability specifically; not musical ability generally. The singing show is already far overdone, imo.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 20, 2016)

MoFoYa said:


> There are a lot of shows based on singing ability specifically; not musical ability generally. The singing show is already far overdone, imo.


We should make cubing next.


----------

